# Ghosts of aborted fetuses



## Robert Urbanek (Nov 16, 2019)

The “aliens” in “alien abductions” are really the ghosts of aborted fetuses who have come back to haunt us.

In the classic alien abduction experience, the abductee first sees a bright light like the "light at the end of the tunnel" related by people who have had near-death experiences: evidence of a spiritual encounter. The victim is then raised into a UFO where he or she lies paralyzed on an examination table. Aliens in this "clinic" poke the abductee's body with instruments and extract reproductive material. The aliens are described as having fetal-like characteristics: hairless, small bodies with underdeveloped limbs and large heads.

These spirits are forcing people to share the humiliating and painful experience of being aborted. The "alien" appearance is part of the spiritual message: We treat the embryo like it isn't human. Yet the most alien feature, the large black eyes, has a counterpart in the womb. At six weeks, the eyes of the embryo are wide open and black, without eyelids or irises.

The 1993 movie _Fire in the Sky_, about a logger's claim that he was abducted by aliens, is nearly literal in depicting the abductee as a fetus. Inside the "spaceship," the abductee breaks out of a placenta-like casing and then floats in a womb-like cavern while grasping what appears to be an umbilical cord.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 16, 2019)

Robert Urbanek said:


> The “aliens” in “alien abductions” are really the ghosts of aborted fetuses who have come back to haunt us.
> 
> In the classic alien abduction experience, the abductee first sees a bright light like the "light at the end of the tunnel" related by people who have had near-death experiences: evidence of a spiritual encounter. The victim is then raised into a UFO where he or she lies paralyzed on an examination table. Aliens in this "clinic" poke the abductee's body with instruments and extract reproductive material. The aliens are described as having fetal-like characteristics: hairless, small bodies with underdeveloped limbs and large heads.
> 
> ...




when a child dies....homeless.....from the cold....and hunger....because you didn't want to pay for some heat and food and housing for her.......does her ghost come back to haunt you?


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Nov 16, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Robert Urbanek said:
> 
> 
> > The “aliens” in “alien abductions” are really the ghosts of aborted fetuses who have come back to haunt us.
> ...



Why haunt me? Perhaps that child would haunt the shiftless, irresponsible man who refused to provide support for the child he fathered.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## jasonlee3071 (Jan 31, 2020)

Robert Urbanek said:


> The “aliens” in “alien abductions” are really the ghosts of aborted fetuses who have come back to haunt us.
> 
> In the classic alien abduction experience, the abductee first sees a bright light like the "light at the end of the tunnel" related by people who have had near-death experiences: evidence of a spiritual encounter. The victim is then raised into a UFO where he or she lies paralyzed on an examination table. Aliens in this "clinic" poke the abductee's body with instruments and extract reproductive material. The aliens are described as having fetal-like characteristics: hairless, small bodies with underdeveloped limbs and large heads.
> 
> ...



It would be a plausible theory except for the fact that these stories of abductees are total nonsense. No more real than accounts of people being seduced by incubi and succubi. Or sightings of Elvis Presley after he died.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 1, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> View attachment 290423



He is a frikin riot. Seen him in Dewy Cox "Walk Hard" or in Chicago the musical? Must see's


----------



## Crixus (Feb 4, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Robert Urbanek said:
> 
> 
> > The “aliens” in “alien abductions” are really the ghosts of aborted fetuses who have come back to haunt us.
> ...




No, it haunts it's mom and dad for buying crack instead of paying rent. Man that was dumb.


----------



## Paranormal Conviction (Apr 20, 2022)

Robert Urbanek said:


> The “aliens” in “alien abductions” are really the ghosts of aborted fetuses who have come back to haunt us.
> 
> In the classic alien abduction experience, the abductee first sees a bright light like the "light at the end of the tunnel" related by people who have had near-death experiences: evidence of a spiritual encounter. The victim is then raised into a UFO where he or she lies paralyzed on an examination table. Aliens in this "clinic" poke the abductee's body with instruments and extract reproductive material. The aliens are described as having fetal-like characteristics: hairless, small bodies with underdeveloped limbs and large heads.
> 
> ...


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Apr 26, 2022)

Paranormal Conviction said:


> Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


I was recently interviewed for the podcast:


----------

